
Snorelax Alarm Clock Wakes You Up Earlier When There Is Traffic on Your Route - Nordippp
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/snorelax-alarm-clock/id1016903479?l=nl&ls=1&mt=8
======
Bino
The idea sounds awesome, the execution looks bad.

~~~
Nordippp
Can you tell me why the execution looks bad?

